# Basic Barbecue Rub



## smoken yankee (Mar 11, 2009)

This rub is good on ribs,pork shoulders and chicken: 1/4cup packed brown sugar, 1/4cup sweet paprika,3TBLS.black pepper, 3TBLS. coarse salt, 1TBLS. hickory salt, 2tsp. garlic powder, 2tsp. onion powder, 2tsp. celery seeds,1tsp. cayenne pepper. Combine all ingredients in a mixing bowl and use your fingers to break up any lumps of brown sugar. Sprinkle both sides of chicken(if thats what your smoking) pat the rub into the chicken with your fingerstips. Let chicken sit in the refrigerator,covered for as little as 15 minutes or as long as 4 hours. This is what I'm smoking tonite.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Smoken Yankee, thanks for the recipe, sounds good! Hope you post pictures of your chicken when it's finished. :)


----------



## bassman (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good rub.  Now I have to smoke some salt.


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll post some pictures on April 12th, I have a big get togther on that Sat the 11th at a place called Sandy Point State Park in veiw of the Cheasapeake Bay Bridge in the background and I will be doing 4 beer can chickens(with this rub) and some beer sausage but I won't be the only one smoking and cooking. The chicken came out great last nite, I had to put some away so I could have lunch today, it went fast when my son came home from work...lol.


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

smoke some salt???
why and how?


----------



## vtanker (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you have pictures???


----------



## mofo (Mar 19, 2009)

I used to buy Hickory Salt at the grocery store to put on my wife's steaks when I grilled them. I can't seem to find just straight Hickory Salt any more... They seemed to have replaced it with new lines of rubs, etc.


----------



## bassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Why would probably be because the rub recipe calls for hickory salt.  The how would be to put the desired amount of salt in a shallow pan and smoke it the next time you smoke something with hickory.


----------



## dewberry (Mar 19, 2009)

what heat?
how long?


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 19, 2009)

About 30 mins. and how you test it, put a little on a piece of bread and taste it and if you think you need more smoke flavor, smoke it for another 15 mins. and taste it again.


----------



## grothe (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe and the salt tip Smoken!!


----------



## smoken yankee (Mar 19, 2009)

With this bbq rub, I use a bbq sauce on the chicken about 10 mins. before it's ready to come out of the smoker or grill on both sides, it puts a extra kick to your taste buds, you can use your own or store bought.


----------

